# Im done with summertime...



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...what I'm talking about is the mid July through August stuff mostly. Past several years I have fished less so to speak during this stretch of time. Over that same time have gravitated to rivers and creeks as it's always nice to be in the water at least just past knees and walking/exploring/fishing. Always nice to get out during these humid/hot days and put footsteps on river bottoms.

...honestly can't wait till end of September and really get the fish lab going with rearranging tackle/making some steelhead rigs and start planning some early adventures up North with the shores of Erie and some rivers. Don't get me wrong as I probably do this daily lol. 

...for me I really enjoy colder weather and fishing. Love that Sunday morning in the low 40's with cloud cover and a chance of morning rain. Actually last year with late summer into







winter bc of COVID... fished the most I ever had from late September through winter. Even did the <HARDWATER> thing 3 times. That is something that I plan to do more of bc...that was awesome!

...in the end I just enjoy the fall/winter fishing more and more over last few years ... where it was the opposite feeling then. How ever one feels about anything in this post...I just hope that whatever weather/time of year that you take more than just the fishing part of it and respect the waters/shore lines/river walking and the trips out with the boat and make it more than <going fishing> most you all know what I'm talking about...

...some pictures. 

Don.


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

I,m with you . I don't like the hot weather and no rain or too much rain all at once .I love fall and the fishing gets better . Fall is too short though .


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

[email protected] fishless. I agree with fall too short stuff. Would love another month of it personally. I enjoy Ohio and its 4 seasons...sometimes it seems like more than 4 though hahaha...or less.

...either way I just try to make most of it and take my notes and good/bad and really try to get the most out of each and given adventure/trip.

Don.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

Same here twisted! Fall is my most active time to fish and all around fav time of the year! Nice pics


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

I try and go super early in the morning till about 11 or noon when it starts getting in the mid to upper 80s. I love the spring and early summer time for fishing. Fish are still shallow and the weeds aren't taking over the lake yet. I rarely ever bass fish, but mid July thru August is when I will attempt to bass fish. I can always find some up in the pads and in grass areas. Hoping for an early cooling period in September this year. Need the water temp to come down.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Anytime the water is below 60 degrees is my favorite time lol. Love the fall transition, but I love walking on water more. Big fish are easy to pattern and catch in the cool/cold water seasons. When it's the dog days of summer with too many people out doing their thing, the fishing is just tougher. Can't wait for the jacket and bibs to be layed out ready for adventure. Been thinking alot about that lake Erie lake trout bite near shore. Only 8 weeks away and counting....


----------



## landin hawgs (Jan 27, 2008)

I love fall fishing and cool sunny fall days! It's what follows for 5 months that I hate with a passion. The older I get the longer winters seem, and it's much more difficult for me to stand in a 42 degree river all day and be comfortable. I love them perfect 55-75 degree days. Unfortunately we live in a place where the weather SUCKS!!!! Summers like Florida winters like Alaska(or worse). But, at least the sun sets and there isn't perpetual daylight for 2 months!! LOL, there I'm looking at the positive glass half full.....


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

landin hawgs said:


> I love fall fishing and cool sunny fall days! It's what follows for 5 months that I hate with a passion. The older I get the longer winters seem, and it's much more difficult for me to stand in a 42 degree river all day and be comfortable. I love them perfect 55-75 degree days. Unfortunately we live in a place where the weather SUCKS!!!! Summers like Florida winters like Alaska(or worse). But, at least the sun sets and there isn't perpetual daylight for 2 months!! LOL, there I'm looking at the positive glass half full.....


the weather is perfect no meather where you live.it depend on you how you make that work.
when i sit home in winter my furnes is 70 degre and i have 1200 grain insolated boots on and i am freezing home.
if we have ice i go on lake ice 20 below zero,i sit on bucket with wincheled minus 36 and i feel good.
how you explane that ? very simple,you have to do somting and your body will adopt and you feel good.
make a change,stand in river when is geting tuf,take tree stand and go deer hunt with bow or hunt cuyot few days and go back to rive it will be completly new and good,you have to mix that up.
i am layze like rest off this world,but if i will sit at home by computer only ,i will raten and fel over from chair.
i am not hunting or fishing for the meat,but i hunt and fish the body need that for beater fealing and health.
if you have problem you can go to dockter and he give you dozen pils not to help you but helping his profit seling pils.
go to cycle dockter after visit you pay $400 you come out ofice and you ready to kik in somting.
when i come home from fishing or hunting i am happy.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Great post!! I'm ready for fall as well!


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm with ya.


----------



## Dane101 (Nov 3, 2020)

HappySnag said:


> the weather is perfect no meather where you live.it depend on you how you make that work.
> when i sit home in winter my furnes is 70 degre and i have 1200 grain insolated boots on and i am freezing home.
> if we have ice i go on lake ice 20 below zero,i sit on bucket with wincheled minus 36 and i feel good.
> how you explane that ? very simple,you have to do somting and your body will adopt and you feel good.
> ...


Did someone say you were Russian?? Formerly.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

The older I get, the more I like Summer and dislike the cold of Winter. Ditto for the short amount of daylight in the Winter around here.
The bite can get tough in July and August.....but other activities can be very enjoyable.
BTW: we're still spoiled in NE Ohio in terms of how crowded our waters are NOT.....even after/during Covid.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

berkshirepresident said:


> The older I get, the more I like Summer and dislike the cold of Winter. Ditto for the short amount of daylight in the Winter around here.
> The bite can get tough in July and August.....but other activities can be very enjoyable.
> BTW: we're still spoiled in NE Ohio in terms of how crowded are waters are NOT.....even after/during Covid.


...I agree with what ya saying and all.

...for me last few years and fishing summertime weather <this hot/humid> stuff...today was a BEAR...I warehouse it and my side of shop gets the sunrise...at work just before 6 am and 1st thing is open bay door and put dock fan in front to suck in that fresh air till about 7:30 ish...door is shut and doesn't open till trucks come in.

...3 years ago I have upgraded my <cold> weather gear to Simms waders/boots/and all the accessories...plus some HUK bibs for them days when I don't plan on putting footsteps in rivers. Money well spent and can honestly say that with such purchases have extended my adventures and taken me to places where i wouldn't go before...or farther down any <said> river/spillway.

Age...50 this year and liking more and more of the late October through winter stuff. February is the 1 month that in my opinion that has held true with cold weather and snow...I remember them cold winters growing up on East 54th off of Fleet Ave... back in mid 70's...snow up to the wind shields on cars in street. That's the type of cold/weather I compare to what the day/heat brought today and last few weeks...sucks.

...always kinda liked the hard way with stuff. In the end I prefer cooler temperatures and times out fishing. Not so much that the fishing/catching can be better...but for me its something deeper/satisfying so to speak.

2/E/T/Own..so to speak.

Don.


----------



## BuckeyeSixFive (Jul 29, 2016)

Summer is the worst


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

BuckeyeSixFive said:


> Summer is the worst


Ya....Like today


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I can do fall. Not crazy on winter and ice. I like to feel my fingers. Gimme hoodie weather.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I want spring back....


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

I need some hard water bad this heat is awful









Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...I agree with what ya saying and all.
> 
> ...for me last few years and fishing summertime weather <this hot/humid> stuff...today was a BEAR...I warehouse it and my side of shop gets the sunrise...at work just before 6 am and 1st thing is open bay door and put dock fan in front to suck in that fresh air till about 7:30 ish...door is shut and doesn't open till trucks come in.
> 
> ...


I remember that scene back in the 50’s and 60’s on E.64th and Lansing Ave.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Really looking forward to fall and winter...that's big fish season!!!


----------



## fishless (Sep 18, 2014)

Man that cold weather looks nice . I don't ice fish but I can't take this heat


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

allwayzfishin said:


> Really looking forward to fall and winter...that's big fish season!!!
> View attachment 475025
> View attachment 475026


Those are some motley looking characters there!! lol lol


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

It was a epic day

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...that looks like a goodtime out there ice fishing! Mosquito if I'm not mistaken is pictures...

...one day we will bump fists and take each other's pictures of fish lol. 

Teaman, 

Don.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...that looks like a goodtime out there ice fishing! Mosquito if I'm not mistaken is pictures...
> 
> ...one day we will bump fists and take each other's pictures of fish lol.
> 
> ...


north end mosquito lake.

they call me all kind names,i am fine with that.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Happysnag I will sit on the ice and fish with you anytime buddy, always enjoyable!!!!

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...as I would also. Never met the guy but love his posts and always appreciated his comments whatnot...never gives in and actually is very knowledgeable.

Tight lines.

Don.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Twisted if your ever walking on hardwater at westbranch you will most likely find me there, stop and introduce yourself, we can drill you a couple holes and jig a few fish.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Anybody(HS) who can go out on the ice-rocks of the Cland breakwalls and catch fish is ok in my book!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I will surely stop and yell from road lol. Im sure I have seen you out there before. I'm always driving around W.B. and fishing...especially during fall/hardwater times. 

Twisred.


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Sounds good, lol

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Steve...you know we love you buddy! One of the best ice fisherman I've had the pleasure of meeting. Only guy I know who can go without electronics and nab his limits of walleye sitting on a bucket with two poles jigging away. Only guy Ive seen land a double header with one rod two foot away from the other. I love listening of your creativity on the ice bro...we think alike and I appreciate that about you.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

We have arrived to cooler temperatures!
...for me it has been a brutal 2nd half of summer. I have spent the last 2 weeks in fish lab going over old/past notes and stock piling spoons/spinners and even some ice fishing gear. All types of fish are adjusting/moving around now. Kinda excited about this fall and into winter with steelhead/walleye and rivers/spillways. 

That chill in morning around 5 am with window cracked is more than words can explain!

...love it 👊

Starting my steelhead adventures in morning out at fairport/grand river and spot check @ Chagrin on way home.

Stay twisted. 

Don.


----------



## coachfozz (Mar 19, 2006)

I like summers only because I can go more since I am off most of it.


----------

